#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  configurar porta do Switch cisco model: sg300 28-port

## Guilhermealonso1

boa tarde galera gostaria de compartilhar com vocês um código do Sw sg300 da cisco de como configurar uma porta em modo access com uma única Vlan estou compartilhando pq pesquisei para caramba na internet e não achei fácil, sendo assim achei muito válido postar aqui no Under Linux para que assim mais pessoas que precisem da mesma forma que eu precisei ja tenham o fácil acesso á este conteúdo. bom vamos ao código:

código para usar a porta em modo access com apenas uma Vlan

Switch#conf t
Switch (config) #interface GigabitEthernet (porta do Sw)
Switch(config-if) #switchport access vlan (numero da vlan a qual vc quer)
Switch(config-if) #end (para finalizar o processo)
Switch#wr (para salvar a configuração)
y (para confirmar a mudança)
Switch#
Switch#

no outro póst mostro como add mais de uma vlan e usar a porta em Trunk. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ijr

parabéns pela iniciativa.... esse é o objetivo do fórum!

----------


## FMANDU

Valeu pela colaboração.

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

Obrigado!  :Smile:

----------

